# Steelseries Sensai Problemchen



## GanxPo (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo!

Ich suche Leute die eine Steelseries Sensai ihr eigen nennen... Ich  selbst bin gestern von der Xai auf die Sensai umgestiegen und habe und  ein "paar" Probleme mit der Maus.

Folgendes: Ich habe in der neuen (sehr nervigen) Software 2 Profile  gemacht zum testen der Maus. Profil 1 war "Windows" , Profil 2 war  "Battlefield" ... Okay nun ist folgendes Problem. Nach dem ich nun die  tasten / Farben und CPI Einstellungen in den Profilen angepasst und  gespeichert habe wurden sie von mir auf die Maus "gezogen" ... so weit  so gut.

Problem 1: Wenn die Software läuft lassen sich mit der Maus die Profile  nicht ändern. Er nimmt die Eingabe zwar an und er wechselt auch die  Farben aber die tasten werden nicht übernommen. Ein "echtes" wechseln  der Profile ist also nur mit der Software möglich (was den Knopf an der  Maus & das Menü unter der Maus sinnlos macht)

Problem 2: Wenn ich nun die Software ausschalte (wobei ausschalten geht  ja nicht mal... also > taskkill) dann kann ich die Profile immer noch  nicht wechseln, das geht aber "tadellos" sobald ich den USB Stecker  ziehe und wieder rein stecke... Wäre für mich "akzeptabel" bis ein  update kommt da man ja jetzt nicht sooo oft die Profile ändern muss.  Aber: Jetzt kann ich zwar das Profil wechseln (farbe / CPI / tasten  werden übernommen) aber bei einem klick auf die Seitentasten (links die  beiden und auch rechts die beiden) springt der Mauszeiger gute 200 Pixel  nach unten mit jedem klick.

Problem 3: Wenn man in der Software das Profil "Battlefield" wählt und  dann die Software killt und USB ab und USB dran dann schaltet die Maus  auf das erste (Windows) profil... Die farben bleiben aber von  Battlefield! Wenn ich nun auf Battlefield änder bleiben die Farben  (logisch) dann auf Windows zurück -> Farben bleiben trotzdem! pff...

Lösung bisher: Software laufen lassen. Aber das kommt sicher nicht in  frage und vor allem lassen sich ja dann die Profile wieder nicht  wechseln (per maus) ...

Andere usb ports hab ich probiert, windows hab ich erst gestern auf den  neusten stand gebracht, neugestartet hab ich 2x, die reste vom XAI  Treiber hab ich ebenfalls entfernt, an einem Notebook probiert hab ich  das ganze auch schon, die neue "Steelseries Engine" (die neue software)  hab ich schon 2x installiert und ein Firmware update der Maus ebenfalls  2x durch geführt (da die software die maus ja beim reinstallieren  downgraded) Es ist jetzt 04:58 und ich habe gestern so um ~23:30 Uhr  angefangen... Habe denk ich nun alle Varianten durchprobiert.

Schade schade, die Sensai ist wirklich eine gute maus aber ich glaube  ich bleibe lieber bei meiner XAI, die tut was ich will fühlt sich zwar  nicht so schön an und hat keine farben aber ist ansonsten mit der Sensai  identisch (CPI werte mal aussen vor)... naja, konnte vorher ja auch ohne farben leben... 

Wenn jemand das Problem kennt oder besser, die Lösung, bitte melden,  werde sie sonst nächste Woche irgendwann zurück geben müssen.


----------



## OctoCore (23. Februar 2012)

Mit oder ohne Software - die Profile kann ich jederzeit ändern. Problemlos.
Was nur mit der Software ging - die Farbe einstellen. 
Das habe ich einmal gemacht und fertig. 
Allerdings konnte man die Farbe nur global einstellen und nicht einem Profil zuordnen - zumindest keinem mausinternen Profil. 
Vielleicht einem Softwareprofil - aber da mich die Software nicht interessiert, habe ich sie nach der grundsätzlichen Farbanpassung wieder vom Rechner geworfen. 
An der Maus selbst kann man die Farbe auf jeden Fall nicht einstellen - zumindest wird an der Maus nichts dergleichen angeboten.
Vielleicht geht das ja inzwischen - ich weiß es aber nicht. Ich nutze noch die Firmware, die zum Kaufzeitpunkt angeboten wurde und das ist inzwischen schon was her. Aber wenn ohne Software die zuletzt (per Softwareprofil) gewählte Farbe bleibt, ist das wohl ein Indiz dafür, das auch weiterhin die Farbe nur per aktiver Software wechselbar ist.
Aber ansonsten lassen sich alle Sachen (bis auf die Farbe eben und natürlich, wenn man irgendwelche Makros auf irgendwelche Tasten legen möchte - das geht prinzipbedingt auch nur per Software) an der Maus selbst einstellen und abspeichern - dafür braucht man die Steelengine nicht.


----------



## GanxPo (3. März 2012)

*AW: Steelseries Sensei Problemchen*

Hier mal ein kleines update, evtl. haben ja noch andere Leute dieses Problem und könnten von meiner Lösung profitieren...


 Ich wollte die Maus eigentlich zurück bringen wegen den oben genannten Problemen, bin dann aber zufällig auf eine Lösung gestoßen. Und zwar ist der Steelseries Treiber das Problem...


 Ohne Treiber wird die Maus in der Steelseries engine nicht als Sensei erkannt und lässt sich demnach auch nicht konfigurieren. Allerdings gibt es keinerlei Probleme mit der Maus OHNE diesen Treiber!


 Meine Lösung: ich wechsle von dem Microsoft Treiber (nun mein standardtreiber) "HID USB Eingabegerät" auf den Steelseries Treiber und starte die engine, konfiguriere alles was ich brauch, kill die engine und wechsle den Treiber zurück auf den Microsoft Treiber. Ergebnis: ich kann alles so nutzen wie es bei der Xai war. Kein springen, keine Hintergrund Anwendung die läuft, kein "USB ab, USB dran" notwendig und auch sonst keinerlei Bugs. Die Maus wechselt die Profile ohne mucken und alles wird übernommen. Das ganze wird nun mittels Script erledigt und verhält sich für mich nun wieder so wie bei der Xai. 




OctoCore schrieb:


> Allerdings konnte man die Farbe nur global einstellen und nicht einem Profil zuordnen - zumindest keinem mausinternen Profil.


 
@OctoCore

Du irrst dich übrigens damit das man die Farben nur global ändern könnte, ich habe beispielsweise für Battlefield meine Makros + blaue LEDs und bei Quake III meine Makros + rote LEDs. Kein Problem, alles andere wäre auch ein bisschen blöde, da das ja grade der Vorteil bei der Sensei ist das man sofort sieht welches Profil grade läuft. Diese Farben werden zusammen mit den Makros in der Software festgelegt und in einem Profil gespeichert. Wenn sie gespeichert sind kann man sie problemlos auf die Maus "ziehen" und hat dann dort auch die Farbeinstellungen des Profils. Ich wechsle die Profile ja mit der Maus und nicht mit der Software: kein Problem. 


PS.: Die Maus heißt Sensei nicht Sensai wie im Threadtitel angegeben


----------



## OctoCore (3. März 2012)

Deine Lösung ist im Prinzip genau das, was ich auch gemacht habe. 
Ein paar Tage bin ich völlig ohne das Steelseries-Zeug herumgegurkt, dann hat mich mal die Neugier getrieben und natürlich die Farbeinstellung. Anschließend bin ich wieder direkt auf die MS-Treiber zurück. Und seitdem wurde das Steelzeug nie mehr genutzt.
Da war wohl einfach die Zeit zu kurz, um auf Probleme zu treffen. 
Obwohl du der Erste bist, von dem ich was über solche Probleme höre. Allerdings habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht nach Problemen gesucht. 

Mit der Farbe - hm.... eigentlich habe ich mir nur ein Profil mit der Farbe meiner Wahl eingestellt. Und natürlich gespeichert. Die anderen habe ich in Ruhe gelassen. Die sind aber in der gleichen Farbe.

Nachtrag:
Ja - du hast recht - ich bin jetzt mal weiter bis auf das unveränderte Profil 3 gegangen - da steckt nur die "Standardfarbe" drin - anscheinend habe ich meine persönliche Farbe versehentlich doch noch woandershin geschickt. 
Die Profilumstellung ist leider die Schwachstelle der Sensei - das haben andere schon vor Jahren besser gelöst - da lässt sich die Umstellung auch auf sonst ungenutzte Tasten legen (auch wenn sie noch einen extra Hardware-Knopf dafür haben). Dann geht es On-The-Fly ohne Menügefummel. 
Gut, dass ich mit einem Profil durchs Leben komme.  Sonst wäre es eher nervig.
Aber vielleicht hat sich ja inzwischen etwas getan - vielleicht sollte ich mal nach aktuellerer Software von Steelseries forschen. Wenn es mich nach anderen Profilen gelüstet - vorher nicht.


----------

